# My Cockerpoo



## Djhowardcarter (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello, I am pleased to have found this lovely site. I have a three year old cockerpoo Bessie. She is very active and healthy, but has something that is of concern to us. She has developed a number of skin tags on her back and tummy. My vet says 'nothing to worry about'. I need reassuring. Has anyone had previous experience with this problem? I would be pleased to hear through the forum or otherwise if you have, best wishes Howard Carter


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Skin tags just happen their is no real reason for them, but you do normally see them more on arias where there is rubbing ie the elbows and chest just because they lie on those arias. 

But they are normally on older dogs or short coated dog. 


But in general it's nothing to worry about.


----------

